# Benelli SBE



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm beginning to look for a new autoloader that shoots 3.5, i shoot a 11-87 now but here is the kicker, i'm lefthanded, and the only one i really know of that makes a lefthand 3.5 autoloader is benelli and i'm seen some guys out there that have some pretty nasty chunks taken out of their arms and out of their face from shooting right hand semi autos lefthanded. Does anyone know of some other brand that I don't or have any comment about the SBE. I've heard good and bad about it but mainly good.

appreciate the help


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I am not sure, but I think you can get a Winchester SX2 in a left hand model. The new SBE II is a good gun from what I have heard. Both are great guns though.


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

My friend and his dad have the Super Black Eagle, and I've shot the SBE2 and absolutely love it, the only thing keeping me from getting one is the price. One thing about them though, if something goes wrong or breaks, it's a pain to get replacement parts, took my buddy months to get a new barrell, But otherwise, imo they're the best semi-auto out there.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Not sure bout the left handed thing but I know there was alot SBE hunters a couple of years back that had some major issues with cycling. I had and SBE and still own a montefeltro. I found that a few years in the field that the temp and moisture would rust the spring and casing within the stock. I know with sure cycle that could be helped. Maybe someone else can enlighten you on the new SBEII. Never really looked at them. I have a Berretta Extrema now and really like it, its been trough hell and never missed a cycle. Missed some birds..........ok lots.... but always cycles.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I got an SBEII just before our season started and so far its worked flawlessly......as it should for that price.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah i love my sbe2 wouldnt have bought another gun.. Well worth the price.. I dont know about the left handed model. The only problem i have had is that i ended up loosing my butt pad on it well out hunting, but benelli ended up sending me one with in a week...
Bandhunter


----------



## Fowl-O-Me (Sep 14, 2002)

I am a left handed shooter and I do shoot a sbe. mine is a right handed model and I have owned this gun for 8 seasons. never had a problem with shells in my face and it has performed flawlessly. as for recoil I have never had a problem with that either. Excellent gun, Well worth the money.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I have an SBE II that is left-handed and is has worked great for me this fall. Like the other said it should for the money. It's a great gun. This is the second benelli I have bought, first one still works great just put it into backup status.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I shoot a Beretta 391 and an Extrema 3 1/2....which you don't need but that is a whole nother' thread. Anyway I shoot the 391 left handed. You can shim the stock with a cast on for a lefty and reverse the safety. If you don't mind the left bolt (I am left eye dominant but right handed so it doesn't bother me) They are soft shooting unlike the Benelli's and the gas mechanism stays much cleaner than the Gold and X2 which I traded off on the Beretta's. Fantastic guns.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I would definatly check out the Remingtion 870 express good all around gun.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I shoot lefty and I went through this search earlier this year. If you want a lefty autoloader your only choice is a custom gun or the SBE and SBEII. I bought a SBE II and just love it but it is spendy!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't think the SBE2 has any more recoil then any other recoil 3.5 i have ever shot..It is a 3.5 it is going to have some recoil, but it isnt bad enough where I wold say the SBE2 has a problem.. The nice thing about the SBE2 is you can drag it through the mud, hunt in the rain, sit in a plowed dusty field all day, fall in a slough, and even hunt pheasents in the bitter cold and the thing always goes off..Inless you have a dud shell.. And Benelli has a great customer service program..The money is well worth it...Worth every dollar..

The new SBE2 has shims, new choke tube system it is a great gun, and is super light weight... Get one you wont be disappointed..
Just my 2 cents..
Bandhunter


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.benelliusa.com/firearms/lefthand.tpl
Check out this link, it will explain everything :beer:


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2003)

If I'm not wrong I believe Reminbgton has a left handed model out there for us left handed people.

http://www.remington.com/firearms/left_ ... prlclh.htm


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Last I heard Remington still only made the left hand 870 in 3 in. I am a remington guy but I would prefer an auto loader to light off the long 3.5 shells. I own a few browning bps and they are alright but I like my auto a lot better while hunting. Another thing is that its not spent cases that hit guys in the face its when the barrel gets blocked and all the shot blows out the receiver. I thought that would never happen but I saw two leftys with chunks missing from their face and forearm. Sounds like the SBE is where its at. I wish I could try a lefty Beretta.


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes your right ......... its only a 3" gun....

I too am a Remington person and love my super mag in 3 1/2" ! Got to love them for the knck down power on the large Canada's !

Best of luck on your selection !


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeh remington have a left handed model, I use one.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Remington makes the 11-87 premier in a left handed model as well as the 870 I believe


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Remington has 3.5 inch left hand models?


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Nope, the only one they make comes in a 3 inch, but I bet in the near future we see a 3.5 incher


----------

